# ALWAYS check your batteries



## CTRiaan (21/4/20)

I have just been reminded to check my batteries every single time before use.

I changed my Gen's batteries in the dark last night and didn't notice that the charger tore the top of the one wrap and ripped the white insulator out.

A couple of minutes ago I knocked the mod over and the battery door opened. Luckily I checked it right away and found the battery almost too hot to touch because of a dead short.

Anyway, crisis averted and lesson learnt.

P.S. I always check because I use mechs, but this one time I didn't and it could've ended very badly. Also, the Gen survived like the champ it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/4/20)

I wonder if your Gen would have allowed you to vape if the battery was shorting otherwise the built-in protections are useless but your point is totally valid and can make the difference between a liquid diet for the rest of one’s life or keeping one’s both mandibles and a few fingers intact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CTRiaan (21/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I wonder if your Gen would have allowed you to vape if the battery was shorting otherwise the built-in protections are useless but your point is totally valid and can make the difference between a liquid diet for the rest of one’s life or keeping one’s both mandibles and a few fingers intact.


It only shorted after I knocked it over.

The door popped off and the battery moved enough to let the negative part of the positive end touch the contact.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (21/4/20)

I always remember the day my complyfe tube shorted. 
Never seen anything get flung out the house so fast before

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (21/4/20)

Thanks for sharing that @CTRiaan

I think no matter what mod one uses, one needs to be careful with high drain batteries

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/4/20)

I've had a similar experience with a billet box! Truly an awful experience.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I've had a similar experience with a billet box! Truly an awful experience.


Which we'll see to after lockdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

